# Antihistamines for pregnancy



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello

Do u by any chance know what antihistamines or such that is ok to take when pregnant?? I've been eaten alive and my leg has completely blown up. i asked at my clinic today about taking antihistamines and they said I shouldn't as they can affect egg quality. I am due to start stimms tomorrow. She did say that there might be something you can take while pregnant that might be ok but it would be best to ask a pharmacist.

Would be grateful as going away on Wednesday so can't imagine this will get any better when abroad,

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know about right before stimming about antihistamines.
I think you have to go by what your clinic says.

You could put hydrocortisone 1% cream on it.

If the redness is spreading it could be infected and require antibiotics.
It is a risk versus benefit thing and if you are in danger a doctor may say that you have to take antihistamine or a short course of oral steroid.

Many people take prednisolone for IVF cycles when they have immune issues so a few days to get the bites under control should be OK. But you need to see a GP.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I decided to man up and just deal with it, didn't want to chance it... Didn't want to risk anything if it could affect my eggs as I think that was half my issue on last cycle.

Thanks again


----------

